#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Conceptual Design of Distillation System

## greengeek

Conceptual Design of Distillation Systems with CD-ROM





Overview

This book is a pioneering effort by two of the world's top researchers. The authors have fashioned a text which develops models, the basis for software tools for conceptual design. The book clearly addresses both analysis and design with sharp attention to supplying mathematical correctness and providing physical insight. A software supplement accompanies the text in a student version.
Table of contents

1 Introduction

2 Vapor-Liquid Equilibrium and Flash Separations

3 Binary Distillation

4 Distillation of Multicomponent Mixtures Without
Azeotropes

5 Homogeneous Azeotropic Distillation

6 Column Design and Economics

7 Column Sequencing and System Synthesis

8 Heterogeneous Azeotropic Distillation

9 Batch Distillation

10 Reactive Distillation

Appendices

A. Heat Effects

B. Implicit Functions

C. Azeotropy and the Gibbs-Konovalov Conditions

__________________________________________________  ___

Can anybody provide links for the above book..  ( even without the CD ROM)

Its of great use for pilot plant studies..


I will be grateful to you.. 

GreengeekSee More: Conceptual Design of Distillation System

----------


## mbiskup

I have the solutions manual on a digital copy if you ever the get book.

----------


## cool_dd

post the soln manual





> I have the solutions manual on a digital copy if you ever the get book.

----------


## nxh1707

I've been desiring, too. Plz upload, if anybody have.

----------


## backspace

please send me this book.

kb_amman@yahoo.com

----------


## johnexxon

Thank You

----------


## saverr

Dear mbiskup,
Please upload the solution manual for Conceptual design of distillation processes
Thanks

----------


## saverr

Dear mbiskup,
Please upload the solution manual for Conceptual design of distillation processes
Thanks

----------


## sharmeen

eagerly waiting for above mentioned books and it's solution manual.

----------


## spk

eagerly waiting for above mentioned books and it's solution manual.

----------


## muhammad usman

me too.

Thanks

----------


## aseptman

me too

----------


## akill3r

will some one share it ???




thanks in advanceSee More: Conceptual Design of Distillation System

----------


## purav

Pls share

----------


## aliahmad_437

Dear 
can anyone upload it or send in my email id, aliahmad_706@yahoo.com

----------

